# Which plugin for huge long lasting slideshows (Web Gallery)



## Denis Pagé (Mar 19, 2008)

I want to avoid downloading/installing every plugin on the net just to find the one(s) that will suit my needs the best.

I want to put slideshows on CDs/DVDs with each one containing 1'', 4'' or even up to 8'' images. Ideally, they should play unattended _(You guessed it or have a strong finger )_.

What are your suggestions? Lightroom's builtin, Matthew's, SlideShow Pro, others?...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 19, 2008)

I've used ProShowGold for something similar in the past (http://www.photodex.com/) and heard a lot of good reports about Memories on TV (http://www.codejam.com/index.htm), but they're not LR plugins.


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Mar 19, 2008)

I use Photo2Movie by LQ Graphics. This will create many types of format for output. It is not an LR plug in but there is a beta version that is being trialled and it shows the LR Library and you can import from there, but I don't think with any edits.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 19, 2008)

Victoria Bampton;1'883 said:
			
		

> I've used ProShowGold for something similar in the past (http://www.photodex.com/) and heard a lot of good reports about Memories on TV (http://www.codejam.com/index.htm), but they're not LR plugins.


OOPS! This make me think I expressed myself badly...

I meant CD-ROM/DVD-ROMs and I make my "Autorun" myself. So a slideshow out from Lightroom's WEB module is where I look for. My autorun will start what appear to be a Website in the user's browser. Otherwise, I am already well equiped to make TV-DVDs...

Out of Lightroom I already have FotoAngelo from ACDSystems to make EXE or SCR but it load the full slideshow into memory before starting the EXE! Just good for smaller presentations.


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 20, 2008)

Denis,

If you're wanting to burn web galleries w/ slideshow functionality to CD/DVD, my recommendations are as follows:

1. TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery
A full featured, highly customizable web slideshow gallery. Requires MonoSlideshow, $19.95.

2. SlideShowPro for Lightroom
Another full featured web slideshow, but less customizable than MonoSlideshow. Includes a full-screen mode, which MonoSlideshow does not. $25

3. TTG Shadowbox Gallery
An HTML-based thumbnail gallery, employs PicLens and PicLens Lite for optional viewing modes. Using the PicLens Lite slideshow feature, the gallery can launch auto-play slideshows with music and optional full-screen mode. Free gallery, donations accepted.

Sample galleries for the two TTG galleries are available for viewing form the links above.

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 20, 2008)

theturninggate;1'9'' said:
			
		

> Denis,
> ...
> 2. SlideShowPro for Lightroom
> Another full featured web slideshow, but less customizable than MonoSlideshow. Includes a full-screen mode, which MonoSlideshow does not. $25
> ...


Thank you Matthew, I was in fact expecting a reply from you no less. 

Having a limited choice for displaying huge collections _(flawlessly)_ is exactly what I asked for. Full screen modes make a hit! I will concentrate on these choices...

When you say that _"SlideShow Pro is less customizable than MonoSlideshow"_ on one note and that SSP is _"full featured"_ in another; This get me confused as to where is the difference here between _"Customizing"_ vs _"features"_. It is a plugin discussion so I don't think we will go OT with a clarification. Maybe just a couple examples will do.

P.S.: I go to the Turninggate at least 5 times/week to keep following up and look at very each _"sample galleries"_.


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 20, 2008)

Describing both as full-featured, I simply meant that both MonoSlideshow and SlideShowPro have quite a lot of options, and do what you want them to do.

MonoSlideshow is more customizable in that it allows to to configure the position of thumbnails, whether they always show or only show in an overlaid window, etc. You can reposition the controls, viewport, and other slideshow elements, and much more. Basically, you can reposition, resize, re-color and change just about every aspect of the slideshow.

SlideShowPro provides a lot of options for skinning your slideshow, but the layout options are limited -- the viewport is on top, the thumbnails in a strip across the bottom. The full-screen mode is a plus for SlideShowPro, though. I do wish MonoSlideshow had such an option, and only hope that Monokai will add it when he finds the time to update the product.

Between the two, my personal preference is MonoSlideshow, but everyone has different tastes.


----------

